# what is this ??



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

taken in alcona county, added yote and bobcat pic,s,, pic,s show date and time , boned out carcass as bait,,


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

No pic?


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I can see the pic,s ?? had album set to private,, made it public now, hope that helps......


----------



## FireFlight (Nov 6, 2004)

It's a Chupacabra!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

looks feline...


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I want to get back up north with both trail cams and set out a road kill,,, if its what I suspect the DNR will be pissed,,,,,,,, one video,, one still cam,,


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

One yote...One bobcat and one cougar????


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

MEL - in your expert opinion, what was it that solohunter has pics of???


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Big House cat


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Going back up the 12th, two cameras, new batteries and seeking a roadkill for camera bait,,,,,, want better pic,s myself...

house cat ???? ok,,,,,,


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like my Yellow Lab!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Why would the DNR be pissed?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

What ever it is it does not appear any bigger than the coyote. A long tail bobcat maybe?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

1 is unidentifiable but could be #2
2 yellow lab
3 coyote
4 bobcat


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

added couple pic,s to show size and distance,,,,, not a house cat,,

deer and yote in sistance


----------



## M14 (Dec 13, 2013)

yellow lab


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> MEL - in your expert opinion, what was it that solohunter has pics of???


Hey Itch, thanks for calling me in on this one and sorry it's taken me so long but I've had to study the pictures in great length. I didn't want to guess at this.....
In my expert opinion...........Cougar.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I believe you have different species in the last 2 photos at least. First one looks like a normal deer. Second one looks like a K9 of some sort. Looks like a coyote to me.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I think that I saw tusks in one of those pics......saber-toothed tiger or mastodon?


----------



## THEFISHHUNTER (Jan 26, 2008)

It's a cat...


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

ok, partial bambi carcass planted wit two cameras, nothing the first nights, next trip is the 24th,,,,,, one other sighting of cougar 1/2 mile away in rifle season @[email protected]! afternoon sighing in back yard,,,, thru coffee shop debates 30 miles away !!


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

Wish the camera was tipped up a little so it was easier to see. I know, nothing can be done about it. Will be interesting to see what the cams catch. DNR denied it for years in the U.P. til people starting presenting hard evidence from trailcams so cougars in the NLP wouldn't surprise me at all! I think where we hunt there is a pack of wolves, 2 cougars and a chupacraba for the amount of deer we've seen the last few years, lol!


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

squatch, sometimes they mimic other animals.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

cameras checked, yote and two bobcats, they puilled the bait away on night two,,, roadkill in place now cameras reset for the long haul....


----------

